# Scenery or no scenery?



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

I've seen lots of cool layouts here and it appears that almost evryone has some type of scenery. I've not left much (if any) room for trees and stuff on the track I'm planning. Do you guys that have scenery which makes more of a "permanant" trackplan ever wish you had more flexibility and were able to change stuff occaisionally?


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

i can only speak for myself. i made mine more of a permanant layout due to the fact of its a door track and i can put a cover on it so it can be moved/transported.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

No because if I really get boared I can rip everything up and start over again. Besides you can alway come back and change the sceanary. My GreenRun Speedway was built with the HO Manufactures and Cottage Industry guys as the main sponsors. Howver I am thinking about naking it a nid 60's Track and redoing the pit area and pit row to be more in period.

I built a small door track and with this size I can always build a new one later.

Roger Corrie


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

How about some photos of your tracks? I'm thinking I'll put a bit of scenery down, but not sure. I'm not going to have any bridges, but what's the general opinion on elevation changes?


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

txronharris said:


> I'm not going to have any bridges, but what's the general opinion on elevation changes?



They've got their ups & downs.

Sorry, had to say it, it's part of my smart ass nature. :tongue:


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

heres the link to a thread i started a while back. ive done alot more since i posted the pics near the end of the thread. you'll atleast some of why i'm making it a permanent setup.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=116053


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Stew & Afx2, do you guys have any new pic.'s of your tracks to share?


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

i'll post a new 1 later tonite.


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

i gotta say afxtoo, you always come up with the best answers and replies. :thumbsup:


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

stew22 said:


> i gotta say afxtoo, you always come up with the best answers and replies. :thumbsup:


I guess that's what makes him the "Grand Pubah" :thumbsup:


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

here's a link to my updated track. still have alot to go. a couple more buildings and create a pit area. after that i'll add trees and parking spaces with track exit roads.(that will really bring it to life) and then once thats done, lighting. the center elevation is not complete yet.

http://home.comcast.net/~djstew/trakupdate.html


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

stew22 said:


> here's a link to my updated track. still have alot to go. a couple more buildings and create a pit area. after that i'll add trees and parking spaces with track exit roads.(that will really bring it to life) and then once thats done, lighting. the center elevation is not complete yet.
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~djstew/trakupdate.html



Looking good Stu, had fun looking for swaps on your track found a couple lol.. keep the pics coming as you progress!

Dave


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is a composite of GreenRun Speedway










Here is a link to a lap around the track:

http://www.vabeachho.com/ProxyRace/GreenRunSppedway/http://www.vabeachho.com/Modeling/GreenRun.JPG

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

thx coach. thats great looking vaBcHRog. i really like that chevelle in the pit area. where did those wheels come from? did you cast those?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

stew22 said:


> thx coach. thats great looking vaBcHRog. i really like that chevelle in the pit area. where did those wheels come from? did you cast those?


Looks like Roger has that Chevelle sitting on the JLPM pullback chassis that they came mounted on. Looking good Roger! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## scott88gt (Aug 7, 2005)

I had a temporary track set on two 4X8 sheets of plywood. I covered both with outdoor grass (Trailer Park grass). Then, I used a razor and cut a small slit through the carpet to put Busch HO scale trees in. When I was bored with the setup, I did a new layout then adjusted the trees accordingly. It was not hard to readjust, nor did I lose sleep over having to move it around.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i just like a nice painted surface not a lot of stuff to knock around when ya fly off the track and reaching to grab cars and put them back on when ya are raceing lol


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I have raced on both types and have to admit that I laike a track to have at least basic scenery.... A few building. Maybe some red/white curbing on the inside of the turns. Anything but stark, bare track...
But on the other side I have seen how magnet cars de-slotting would destroy almost anything you put out there...


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

No those are JL Piull back wheels 

Roger Corrie


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Once you decide to make your layout permanent, yes the racing can get boring after you know the track well enough. Making the jump to detailing and creating scenery can bring it to a whole new level and really let your imagination run. Once you’re finished (which never seems to be the case…) with most of it, I think you’ll find there is nothing like racing with the background stuff flying past in your vision as you “get small” racing these cars. Even some obstructed views can add excitement and challenges to your existing track layout.

Plus there’s always something to improve, add or change altogether as the years go by. If you spend a lot of time at race tracks you will always get more creative ideas to add to your track. I found that adding the landscaping element to my track kept me out of bars for the most part. :tongue: 

For the serious hard core slot racer (be careful with these guys…) there is only one way- function only! Anything else seems to inhibit their ability to rip off the ultimate lap time or win races consistently. Also, marshalling cars in a big hurry doesn’t mix with scenery in corners and such. Most commercial racers have no taste for scenery on slot car tracks. They seem to be into it only for the competitive aspects of the hobby.

Scott V.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

How could you NOT dig something like this on your track?


----------

